# 10 Things That Affect ... uhh .. Memory!



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2008)

As we get older (yes we *ALL* do so stop the denials) probably one of the most important thing to hang on to besides our health is our memories. In this Forbes article they list the things that can affect our memories, particularly in our later years. 



> *Surprising Things That Affect Memory*
> Allison Van Dusen, 08.04.08,              4:00 PM ET
> Maintaining mental acuity is a major concern for aging Americans--they want to make the most of their golden years rather than have to struggle through them. In fact, adults are more than twice as likely to fear losing their mental capacity as their physical capacity, according to a 2006 poll by Research!America, a nonprofit public education and advocacy alliance.
> While many know the basics when it comes to keeping their minds sharp (stick with those crosswords), a crop of new research is showing that lifestyle choices may play an even bigger role than people realize, particularly in terms of memory. Factors--some positive, some negative--range from diet to unlikely medications and hormonal changes.
> ...


My own memory is still pretty good. I can remember certain conversations in detail from several years ago, I can (if I pay attention) remember a movie line for line (and it gets better after repeated viewings--natch). I'm sure I can remember techniques taught to me by my earliest MA-instructors as well. 

What things do you do to stave off memory loss? I heard of certain vitamins and minerals are supposedly very good for helping the brain retain those memories. Are there mental exercises you do to help? Or do you just naturally have a "my-life" encyclopedia in your head?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2008)

Well let me see what do I do to stave off memory loss?

Well I....ummm... aaaa..... hey... what were we talking about again


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well let me see what do I do to stave off memory loss?
> 
> Well I....ummm... aaaa..... hey... what were we talking about again


 You were talking promises of sending me your Visa Card number and pin... gee dude gotta remember okay... I'll be waiting your PM :uhyeah:


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 5, 2008)

let's see, I avoid tofu like the plague and eat plenty of fish. Yay me!

Uh..what did I come in here for? Where did I put those keys...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> You were talking promises of sending me your Visa Card number and pin... gee dude gotta remember okay... I'll be waiting your PM :uhyeah:


 
ahh yes... thanks...now I remember... GAMERA!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> ahh yes... thanks...now I remember... GAMERA!!


Yes Gamera says to give me your card and pin number. Do what Gamera says. He might send you an autographed picture if you do. oh-boy! 

Seriously anyone else have memory enhancing tips?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2008)

Seriously I have none but in China when my wife was going to school just about everything is based on some sort of rhyme or combinatoin and it works great for her

Something like the memory trick for remembering the notes on a staff for music

Every Good Boy Does Fine and FACE kind of thing. Or a group of words that sound similar.

And with this sort of thing, of course in Chinese, she remembers every single acupuncture point on the body, phone numbers and multiple other things


----------

